# 32s combed ringspun or something else?



## gtsecc (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone here use combed cotton, or do most of your customers not care?
If I am willing to pay $6 to $7 per shirt, what do you recommend?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

for $6 or $7 you can go to a factory and have the shirts made exactly the way you want them. For that price, you probably wouldnt even have to worry about huge minimums either.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there are a few established garment brands that use combed cotton for some of their t-shirts: Bella, AmericanApparel, Hanes, Russel, etc.

I try to use ringspun cotton t-shirts whenever I can, because I can tell how much softer they are over regular shirts. I'm guessing the feeling of combed cotton is similar to ringspun.

Some customers may not notice, other customers may be able to tell right away. Depends on the demographics you're selling to I think.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me the pros/cons between combed vs ringspun? We generally use ringspun, but maybe combed cotton shirts are better? ... if I know what it is LOL


----------



## gtsecc (Sep 28, 2006)

Combed is a process done in addition to the ringspun - I think.
Alternative Apparel is combed ringsun, and Hanes Beefy T is just uncombed ringspun.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Alternative Apparel is combed ringsun


And it's under the $6-$7 price you mentioned above, so that would be a good choice as well. I love their shirts.

You might also check out article1 and theapparelagents.



> Combed is a process done


Can anyone give a short description of this process?


----------



## VariantArt (Sep 17, 2006)

Combing is a process used to produce longer, finer, and stronger fiber before the yarn is spun. This process straightens the fiber, extracts shorter fibers, and removes any foreign material in the cotton.Because each sliver of cotton is often uneven, the combing process will combine several slivers of cotton together to produce a more consistent size. Therefore, combed cotton will always be softer and superior to the carded cotton. This is also reflected in the pricing between the two type of fabric. Remember a good quality shirt is made from quality fabric, which is derived from quality yarn made from quality cotton fibers. Back to basics.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Variantart is officially one of our garment/cotton experts  

Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you for the explanation


----------



## ontheCoMeUP (Aug 30, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I think there are a few established garment brands that use combed cotton for some of their t-shirts: Bella, AmericanApparel, Hanes, Russel, etc.
> 
> I try to use ringspun cotton t-shirts whenever I can, because I can tell how much softer they are over regular shirts. I'm guessing the feeling of combed cotton is similar to ringspun.
> 
> Some customers may not notice, other customers may be able to tell right away. Depends on the demographics you're selling to I think.


whats the difference between ringspun combed and what other methods are out there? what does that do to the fabric? and what is the exact process those certain shirts go through for those methods. Thanks


----------



## VariantArt (Sep 17, 2006)

ontheCoMeUP said:


> whats the difference between ringspun combed and what other methods are out there? what does that do to the fabric? and what is the exact process those certain shirts go through for those methods. Thanks


Perhaps this thread may be of interest to you.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6378


----------



## nyamomi (Oct 7, 2011)

Just thought I would share this for future reference:

Combed Cotton
Combed cotton is a great t-shirt choice for screen printing. Soft, and strong, it has all the makings of a favorite t-shirt!
The fibers in combed cotton have been thoroughly carded and then combed to lie in the same direction. The combing process removes dirt, impurities, and shorter fibers resulting in fewer extraneous fibers protruding from the thread. This means a t-shirt made from combed cotton is softer against your skin and less likely to fray and rip. This is a great t-shirt for printing onto because the smooth fibers readily accept the screen printing ink. However, the extra processing that goes into spinning combed cotton thread results in a more expensive textile.
In terms of care, a t-shirt made from this material can be washed and dried normally, but dyed combed cotton may bleed at high heat.
Semi-Combed Cotton
T-shirts made of Semi-Combed Cotton have many of the qualities of its superior sister, combed cotton, often at a lower cost. However, it is not as soft or as strong because it goes through a shorter combing processes, leaving more short fibers in the thread for a rougher feel and less durability.
Ring-spun Cotton
These days, most combed cotton found in high quality t-shirt and linen materials is usually made with a ring-spun process. The result is a soft, smooth textile, highly wearable and versatile in comfort and elegance. "Ring-spun" refers to the process by which the carded and combed cotton is then turned into thread with electric spinning frames.
The cotton is separated into a set number of "hanks" and then twisted, or spun, around each other. The number of hanks spun into a thread is called "ply", with two hanks being 2-ply, three hanks being 4-ply, etc. Some common alternatives to ring-spun cotton include open end spun fibers, often found in terry cloth items like towels and bathrobes and less often in t-shirts. The texture of open end spun fiber does not lend itself to screen printing or t-shirt quality. Other varieties include air jet spun, compact ring spun, friction spun, and siro spun fibers.


Article Source: T-Shirt Printing - T-Shirt Fabric For Printing - Which is the Best?


----------

